# VK - SnowWolf 218 Now in Stock



## Gizmo (21/9/16)

The Sigelei SnowWolf 218 joins the family of innovation by Sigelei. The SnowWolf now features 3 X 18650 MOD capable of firing up to 218 Watts with a highly accurate chipset. This MOD features an effective temperature control module capable of firing heating elements such as Ni200, Titanium, Stainless Steel and an incredible atomizer sensing technology alongside TCR technology (Temperature Coefficient of Resistance. Surrounded by a beautiful stabilized wood design with interchangeable panels, the Snow Wolf boasts a highly accurate and efficient OLED screen.


Size: 93.4*51.7*42.4mm
Wet Weight : 160g
Screen: 0.91〞OLED
Material: Stabilized wood +Aluminum alloy +Zinc alloy
Wattage Range: 10w-218W
Temperature Range:100℃-300℃/200℉-570℉
Input Voltage: 9.6V- 12.6V
Output Voltage: 1.0V-8.0V
Output Max Current: 36A
Battery: 3*18650 High Amp Batteries Required (Sold Separate)
Operating Mode: POWER/SS/TI/NI200/TCR/TFR
Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-3.0Ω
Coils: Kanthal/TI/NI 200/ SS(304/316/317)TCR/TFR
http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-snowwolf-218.html


----------



## CJ van Tonder (21/9/16)

Nice.... Olie.../Carlos... Gooi us a review there

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

